# In order to compete in any sort of trial..



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure conformation is the only thing dogs have to be intact for b/c it's meant to evaluate breeding stock.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Correct - performance events (obedience, agility, lure coursing, rally, hunt tests, etc...) allow a dog to be neutered. Conformation is the only event that requires a dog to be intact.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh that's such a relief ^^ Thanks guys!


----------

